# prob mit meinem iis



## scorpio-php (11. Juli 2004)

hab auf meinem pc inun php installiert.  auch super, aber das erste problem tritt auf, wenn es um dateirechte wie zb. chmod 777. diese kann ich wohl kaum irgendwelchen dateien auf meinem pc erteilen oder etwa doch 

zum 2. lassen sich irgendwie keine ordneroperationen durchführen also zb. befehle wie 'öffne ordner und suche datei' führen nur zu fehlermeldungen >.<

hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen woran das liegt und ob ich das ändern kann
thx im voraus!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2004)

Nutzungsregeln lesen und mir den überarbeiteten Beitrag per PM schicken.

So long,

// closed


----------

